# FS: 300G Acrylic



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got this 2 weeks ago and am selling it due to leaving the hobby!!

It is 96"x30"x24". Has 2 corner overflow boxes with 1 1/2 outputs, there are 3 returns on each side. It comes with most of the necessary plumbing and 1 mag 12 return(I would recommend a second one). It has a 55G sump and a 33G sump that I will throw in as well. The back and right side are painted black.

$1500 for the whole set up.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Victor said:


> Nooooo... why are you leaving the hobby?


http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1875


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Now that is a deal. I am sure this wont last long.......


Thanks Grant, lots of interest already.



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Irene would KILL me if I showed up with this at our door, but it would be perfect as a swimming pool for Felicia


Irene would kill you and ME!!



Smiladon said:


> no room and no $


So then why comment????


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Kolewolf said:


> Thanks Grant, lots of interest already.
> 
> Irene would kill you and ME!!
> 
> So then why comment????


Free BUMP


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Please keep in mind that I am in no rush what so ever to sell my stuff. Lowball insults like $1000 will be ignored!!!!


----------



## chillin (Apr 21, 2010)

kolewolf..iam intrested ,my current discus 300 requires replacement ,will take tankor complete setup..no lowball..pm me ..chillin


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

chillin said:


> kolewolf..iam intrested ,my current discus 300 requires replacement ,will take tankor complete setup..no lowball..pm me ..chillin


PM'd for whole set up. I know you were interested in this when Matt had it for sale. get in touch soon as others are circling this killer deal!!


----------



## chillin (Apr 21, 2010)

kole wolf will take the setup need a contact phone number to reach you at..chillin


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending for Chillin'


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

There is now a line forming behind Chillin.


----------



## chillin (Apr 21, 2010)

kole ...nice talking to you,will contact you,tues, thanks..chillin


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank is sold to really good guy!!! Thanks for comin' down Chillin', really nice to meet you. Look forward to some some Pics!!

Mods please close.


----------

